# Photography



## Departure Song (May 13, 2009)

Anyone here into photography? I won't pretend I'm very good at it, but I do like taking pictures from time to time. Here are a few I don't particularly hate:

























There are a few more on my deviantART account. If you have any photographs you'd like to share, please do so!


----------



## Espeon (May 24, 2009)

The first one is nice though I think this one would benefit from colour. The subject of the photograph looks a little bit too modern to be in a black and white photograph. I do like the sort of grainy look the photograph has.
If you could possibly do another photo with the subject being a gramophone, maybe in sepia as opposed to black and white, it would look really good.

This one is my least favourite. Not because it's a bad photograph but just because the background hasn't got enough in it to affort having the statue too far off-centre. The flag coming out of his elbow doesn't really help either and it looks a little flat. Its redeeming quality is the vividness of the sky. Maybe you could retake this one with a polaroid filter to reduce the glare reflected off of the statue?

I really like this one. It's the most artistic of your four photographs and the background doesn't take away from the foreground despite being cluttered because of the contrast in texture and colour. It's got a lot of different layers as well which I really like. Unlike the other photographs, this one actually benefits from the low light levels as it gives it a very wintery feel.

This one is my favourite because of what's in the photograph. Unfortunately, it doesn't really have a subject as such and would really benefit from the sun being there as opposed to a grey sky.

I really like these photos though and hope you keep taking them.


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 4, 2009)

I've always liked photography, but I never really sure how to go about critiquing it because I know so little.  I've looked through the stuff on your deviantArt though and the one that you used photo manipulation on was good. I hope keep taking pictures.


----------

